
Federated git - 21stio
https://github.com/gogs/gogs/issues/4437
======
Arkanosis
Related:

    
    
      - https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ee/issues/4517
      - https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/44486
      - https://github.com/gogs/gogs/issues/4437
      - https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea/issues/184
      - https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea/issues/1612
    

I can only imagine how great it would be to have all these forge federated not
only with each other, but with the whole ActivityPub network (Mastodon & co.)
as well…

